# First Aid Kits - Who carries what?



## JimboJames1972 (30 Aug 2015)

Hi all,

I am relatively new to "serious" cycling. I have, however, been involved in different outdoor activities (a Duke of Edinburgh expedition leader, ski/mountain guide etc) for many years. For these sort of activities I always, always carry some sort of first aid kit. What I carry varies with the exact activity, where my group is going and what I see to be the potential risks, but there is always my little red bag at the bottom of my rucksack.

However, in the few months I have been back in my bike I must admit that I have not really carried anything. Also, when out with a couple of different local club rides I have not been aware of anyone in the group having anything with them either. That said though, these are both pretty relaxed clubs, matched by some pretty relaxed rides from the group too. I understand that things are different on more serious, longer events.

What triggered this post though was an incident last week. The group I was cycling with came across another cyclist (not from our club) who had come off her bike. It seems as if she had tapped the rear wheel of her friend who was cycling in front of her and had gone over the handlebars. She was on a hybrid-type bike and had caught the end of the handlebars in her belly as she went over. She was complaining of serious abdominal pain and, for the hour (!) we had to wait for an ambulance, she deteriorated rapidly - her pulse was all over the place, she was in shock and she stopped breathing twice. Luckily, I am a first aider and had a lot of help from an off duty nurse who arrived on the scene and we did what we could.

Thankfully, the ambulance finally arrived and we have since heard that after emergency surgery for internal bleeding and a ruptured gut/spleen she is on the road to recovery.

Now, I realise that such incidents are mercifully rare, but how well are we prepared when we hit the roads (no pun intended)? Since last week I am now taking a few essentials - just a few bits to cope with road rash and cuts. What do others take?

J


----------



## outlash (30 Aug 2015)

I take nothing personally. For the times I've come off, I don't think I would have carried anything that would have made a difference anyway.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Aug 2015)

I used to have an OTT mini first aid kit with me, the patch up stuff was bandages, micropore, finger splint, triangular bandage and space blanket. I never had cause to use them on a ride (*) and as I've retreated from longer and more isolated rides, I've eventually discarded it all from my pack.

(*) they did come in handy when a lad on a bike was sent flying by an inattentive bus driver near home. Patched his scrapes up and kept him space blanketed until the ambulance arrived. I gave him my details as I said I'd keep his bike safe, by the time he came for it I'd straightened the bent bits & done a bit of fettling to it to get it running and stopping just so and added some basic lights for him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2015)

Nothing.

I'm not sure what kind of first aid kit would help with a ruptured spleen or something else that serious. 

If it's cuts/roadrash then just keep riding. There's no real need to be píssing about with playing Florence Nightingale.


----------



## summerdays (30 Aug 2015)

A phone is the most useful in the situation you gave, I've usually got some kind of kit on me, but it might be no more than plasters and wipes, depending on which one is chucked in the bag, and so far that's mostly what I've used - but I think that comes from being a Mum. I have used larger adhesive dressings to get my kids to the end of a journey, kids and some adults are better when they can't see the wound in its full glory. Luckily I've not had anything more major to deal with. I've also got a foil blanket in mine normally.


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2015)

Wipes and plasters, used on a child I met with their dad who'd fallen and cut their hand. I also carry a space blanket.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2015)

There appear to be two types of injuries from cycling. Those that require a dressing(cuts, scrapes, road rash, etc.) and those that require an emergency room and ambulance. Little in-between. So I carry basic stuff for cuts and scrapes, and leave it at that. Anything beyond that, and I'm calling help.


----------



## Sharky (30 Aug 2015)

Just a phone and an ID card/driving licence or something in an obvious place/pocket.


----------



## Norry1 (30 Aug 2015)

hmmm, I carry nothing, but if a space blanket is virtually no weight, might be worth it on more exposed rides. Phones are great until there is no reception.


----------



## davdandy (30 Aug 2015)

A few plasters thats all.They take up no room so you hardly notice they are there.


----------



## vickster (30 Aug 2015)

Maybe a few plasters and some antiseptic wipes for road rash. My bigger spills recently have found me being checked by paramedics or in A&E. I always have paracetamol and ibuprofen for my various ails too! I don't generally ride on my own far from home


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2015)

I have one, never used it myself, but I did give two Gaviscon tablets to a guy on one of the Test Valley rides a few years back


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (30 Aug 2015)

Antiseptic wipes for cuts and that is all. The few times I've come off I've ended up with road rash and minor cuts which were easy enough to get on with until I got home. As others have said anything more nasty and it would be ambulance job


----------



## nappadang (30 Aug 2015)

DIY traction kit and a defibrillator.


----------



## Norry1 (30 Aug 2015)

User said:


> 999 and 112 should still connect even without a mobile signal/reception, it should/will pick up the next available network, it should also connect without a sim card,



Ah, didn't know that. Ta.


----------



## annirak (30 Aug 2015)

User said:


> 999 and 112 should still connect even without a mobile signal/reception, it should/will pick up the next available network, it should also connect without a sim card,


That depends. There's a difference between emergency only and no signal. For the former, you are correct. For the latter, I fear nothing short of a sat phone will help.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Aug 2015)

annirak said:


> That depends. There's a difference between emergency only and no signal. For the former, you are correct. For the latter, I fear nothing short of a sat phone will help.


No worries, we'll all have them in ten years anyway. As soon as they can make them smaller and without those silly ariels they'll outsell the iphone.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Aug 2015)

numbnuts said:


> I have one, never used it myself, but I did give two Gaviscon tablets to a guy on one of the Test Valley rides a few years back




Naughty!

YIu should never give medication, you never know enough about the patient's allergies, condition, other medication and side effects


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Aug 2015)

JimboJames1972 said:


> What do others take?
> 
> J


Im recently qualified first aided too.

I'll be the first on this thread to say it then <deep breath>:

Cycling Is Not A Dangerous Activity.

I don't carry a first aid kit when walking, driving or going to the pub - why would I carry one whilst cycling?

See the helmet & headphones forum for more information*

*And less useful reading too.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Aug 2015)

nappadang said:


> DIY traction kit and a defibrillator.



Our regular Sunday ride group photo:







Always be prepared.


----------



## G-Zero (30 Aug 2015)

In the UK, I carry nowt, but when me and the missus were putting some decent miles together in France, well away from our base, I chucked my mountain first aid kit in a pannier.... Never needed it though !


----------



## annirak (30 Aug 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Im recently qualified first aided too.
> 
> I'll be the first on this thread to say it then <deep breath>:
> 
> ...



Who said the first aid kit was for you? What about the unfortunate person in need of assistance whom you pass on the way to the pub?


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (30 Aug 2015)

annirak said:


> Who said the first aid kit was for you? What about the unfortunate person in need of assistance *whom you pass on the way to the pub*?



I would double back and bring him a beer, cures all ailments.
Or after some of the states I've gotten myself into, leave him there until I'm sozzled and share an ambulance


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2015)

I carry nothing unusual on my own, but usually carry a small first aid kit on group rides and I'm pretty sure at least one other regular does too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Aug 2015)

mjray said:


> I carry nothing unusual on my own, but usually carry a small first aid kit on group rides and I'm pretty sure at least one other regular does too.


Same here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2015)

If you do give another person OTC medication, or fluids, etc, and you think an ambulance may be needed, keep track of what the person has been given, and in what amount. This way the paramedics will know what they are dealing with. Information is quite a valuable first aid tool.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Aug 2015)

We need information.
You are number six.

Turns out that information gathering can be a good thing too.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of first aid kit would help with a ruptured spleen or something else that serious.
> 
> If it's cuts/roadrash then just keep riding. There's no real need to be píssing about with playing Florence Nightingale.




I am so pleased some stopped and "Pissed about at playing Florence Nightingale" with me last week. They helped prevent me losing a finger. You have obviously never been in the position where you cannot carry on riding and I hope you never are.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> That might be true for prescription meds, or even at a pinch when the recipient is a child, but for over the counter indigestion and other remedies that is just ridiculous.



Ridiculous or not it is the unequivocal position of the HSE who supervise First Aid in the work place and for all the organisations carrying out First Aid in the UK





> *Are first-aiders allowed to give tablets and medication to casualties? *
> First aid at work does not include giving tablets or medicines to treat illness. The only exception to this is where aspirin is used when giving first aid to a casualty with a suspected heart attack, in accordance with currently accepted first-aid practice. It is recommended that tablets and medicines should not be kept in the first-aid box.



Frequently asked questions on first aid


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> We need information.
> You are number six.
> 
> Turns out that information gathering can be a good thing too.



Does the "fairing" cause a problem in cross winds?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> You have obviously never been in the position where you cannot carry on riding and I hope you never are.


Just searched and saw your thread, I'm glad it seems to have not been as serious as first thought; but I failed to see the bit in the thread which said "I am so glad of the first aid kit"...I saw the bit where you were glad you wore a helmet and the bit where you were glad a nurse was first on the scene. Yet no mention of the first aid kit that helped save your finger.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just searched and saw your thread, I'm glad it seems to have not been as serious as first thought; but I failed to see the bit in the thread which said "I am so glad of the first aid kit"...I saw the bit where you were glad you wore a helmet and the bit where you were glad a nurse was first on the scene. Yet no mention of the first aid kit that helped save your finger.



The first person to stop had a first aid kit. I was wearing short fingered cycling gloves and within a minute the finger with the compound fracture was swelling and the band at the end of the finger was constricting the swelling and the blood flow. She had a bit of a job but she managed to use the scissors to cut my glove off and get the blood going again. She also had a sachet of Saline solution to clean my finger and bandage to bandage me up. I would have had much worse problems is she had not got the glove off. The road rash was not a problem and that was cleaned and left open at the hospital.


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Ridiculous or not it is the unequivocal position of the HSE who supervise First Aid in the work place and for all the organisations carrying out First Aid in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way I got around it was by having my own personal supply of paracetamol (so they were just borrowing of a work colleague), which they could have one but I wasn't supplying it as a First Aider .... it was the thing that most people I worked with expected to be in the first aid kit.


----------



## subaqua (31 Aug 2015)

single man kit as a hangover from lone working many years ago. not that it would have been much use had i hurt my self seriously .

Plasters
triangular bandages 2 no
2 small wound dressings 
2 medium wound dressings 
celox powder 
Faceshield ( I have a pocket mask)
antiseptic wipes 
Non Latex goves
first aid scissors
Mepore tape 
safety pins

you can search for when I stopped and helped a guy lying on the floor outside Leyton Tube station .


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> I was under the impression that this thread was about what first aid stuff people carry when they're out riding their bikes. But if you want to talk about your workplace again, you carry on.



You are aware that the HSE govern ALL first aid training in the UK and that it is not just limited to the workplace?

If you go on a First Aid Course from the St John Ambulance, the British Red Cross or any other organisation it is to the HSE approved syllabus and they ALL say no to carrying and administering medication 

But if you wish to deny the reality by erroneously claiming I am talking about my workplace then feel free


----------



## Onthedrops (31 Aug 2015)

Simple tiny first aid kit for me. A few plasters, small bandage, medi wipes, tape and tiny scissors. All contained in a neat zip up pouch which fits nicely in my under saddle bag. Thankfully never had cause to use it but it's there if required.


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> Missing the point again I see. You sound like those people who used to say no one should attempt to do CPR in case they did more harm than good, like breaking the poor dying person's ribs. If I'm out cycling and I see a person who needs an Elastoplast, I'm going to carry on offering one regardless of what the HSE has to say about it .


That has to be one of the silliest rules in the past about plasters in schools, now they seem to be more sensible!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> The first person to stop had a first aid kit. I was wearing short fingered cycling gloves and within a minute the finger with the compound fracture was swelling and the band at the end of the finger was constricting the swelling and the blood flow. She had a bit of a job but she managed to use the scissors to cut my glove off and get the blood going again. She also had a sachet of Saline solution to clean my finger and bandage to bandage me up. I would have had much worse problems is she had not got the glove off. The road rash was not a problem and that was cleaned and left open at the hospital.


Glad everything came out all right, hope you are well on the mend.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> Missing the point again I see.



The only point being missed is that according to all those with any role in First Aid Training or the provision of First Aid both at work and in the community disagree with you. It is NOT First Aid, no matter how you wish to deny this point and make ridiculous claims






User13710 said:


> You sound like those people who used to say no one should attempt to do CPR in case they did more harm than good, like breaking the poor dying person's ribs. If I'm out cycling and I see a person who needs an Elastoplast, I'm going to carry on offering one regardless of what the HSE has to say about it .




As someone who was an HSE qualified First Aid Instructor for a number of years dealing with everything from new mums to Fire Services, lets just say that my opinion on when to eprform CPR is well informed and totally unrelated to your fantasies


Yes there are cases when I would not perform CPR for instance, one guy I know quite well has made a formal DNACPR statement

As for the claim that HSE don't approve on plasters, care to verify that one as I can easily disprove it



> *Myth: Adults can't put plasters on children's cuts*
> *June 2008*
> 
> 
> ...




You really shouldn't believe the internet until you have checked it independently


----------



## Saluki (31 Aug 2015)

I take a phone. I used to carry some savlon (or similar) and some plasters but, never used them so I don't bother. Anyway savlon takes up valuable flapjack space.
I don't think that a bit of savlon and some elastoplast is going to make a bit of difference with an off. I went through a phase of carrying something for stings but then just decided to woman up.

Actually, now I think of it. I do have a sachet of vinegar in my saddlebag. Very handy for wasp stings etc. I got it from a pub lunch that we were at. I dare say, that it might come in handy for chips while out on a ride too.


----------



## LocalLad (31 Aug 2015)

I was just thinking the other day that some electrical tape might be handy in the saddle bag - great for potential emergency repairs, and great as a temporary plaster.

I also like the space blanket idea - when I was commuting 150 miles a day, I always had a couple in the car - came in handy when I saw a motor cyclist knocked off by a car.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2015)

Hang on a minute and I'll go and get the two Gaviscon tablets off the guy and that will be OK


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

numbnuts said:


> Hang on a minute and I'll go and get the two Gaviscon tablets off the guy and that will be OK



Bit messy retrieving the remnants from t'other end"?


----------



## Moderators (31 Aug 2015)

Some posts containing personal insults have been removed, please stick to the topic.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

The problem with drugs is that many have side effects or can interfere with other medications. In a cycling incident scenario this can be an issue

User13710's post, whilst intended to discredit, is actually a superb support of the responsibilities and liabilities of giving drugs to strangers




User13710 said:


> You sound like those people who used to say no one should attempt to do CPR in case they did more harm than good, like breaking the poor dying person's ribs. .



If you perform CPR and do break ribs then as you are performing an approved First Aid process and in the approved manner then you are covered and there will be no come back.

However if someone reacts to a drug or medicine that you have given then as it is NOT an approved First Aid process, you are open to claims in the worst case

The difference is subtle, but important

If someone says to you "Do you have any Gaviscon" and you provide the two tablets then it is their request and their decision

However if someone says that they have "heartburn" and you then suggest that they take Gaviscon and they react it is your responsibility as you ahve technically decicded what is wrong with them and given medication

Not forgetting that you have decided it is Heartburn and Gaviscon is appropriate. Heartburn can be the first early warning of a heart attack, which you have excluded?


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

Even Star Trek First Aid kits don't contain medication, nor are the First Aiders allowed to prescribe or give medication - or that is the case according to the Star Fleet Medical Manual 










> A *first aid kit* is an emergency Medical Kit, typically stocked with basic medical supplies intended for minor injuries or for first responders in order to keep a patient alive until professional assistance can arrive.


 

Only Qualified Doctors administer medications - admittedly diagnosing with the use of a Tricorder (Note the single unit without the hand held probe of the non-medical tricorder)







So the Star Trek reference really does support my statements - Thanks


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Only Qualified Doctors administer medications - admittedly diagnosing with the use of a Tricorder (Note the single unit without the hand held probe of the non-medical tricorder)


Epi-pens?


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Epi-pens?



Ideally given by someone with training, and according to the HSE should NOT be in a First Aid kit or given by a First Aider from their own supply

An EpiPen the patient's own medication and as above if the patient instructs you to use an EpiPen, or there is a written instruction than it is no longer First Aid

The contents of an EpiPen are almost unique in that they are exempted form the usual restrictions on injecting as it is described as injecting for the purpose of saving life. 

The use of an Epipen to treat anaphylactic shock falls into this category.


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2015)

I was told it was the one that you could give in an emergency situation to someone other than the person it was prescribed for, unlike inhalers. Though the chance of having some carrying an epipen and someone who needed it both being together is fairly remote.


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2015)

At school, we have now acquired, via the local GP, a spare reliever inhaler, to use when a child is having an asthma attack and we can't find their inhaler or it's empty, been left at home etc. 

We now give medicines but there is a lot of paperwork involved. 

We stock non allergenic plasters, gloves and wipes. 

We have a stock of anti allergy medicine which we could use but all epi pens are individually prescribed. 

We have recently been trained on the defibrillator. 

I would feel a bit inadequate without some of those things but it's not practical to carry much. 

After reading above posts, I'm going to add scissors to my bar bag.


----------



## Mark_J (31 Aug 2015)

I carry nothing . I ought to change that.


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2015)

You have a defibrillator in school It's good that they are spreading!


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> You have a defibrillator in school


They're in a lot of public places now. The emergency services know where they are and can direct people to them if necessary. They give oral instructions.


----------



## subaqua (31 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> You are aware that the HSE govern ALL first aid training in the UK and that it is not just limited to the workplace?
> 
> If you go on a First Aid Course from the St John Ambulance, the British Red Cross or any other organisation it is to the HSE approved syllabus and they ALL say no to carrying and administering medication
> 
> But if you wish to deny the reality by erroneously claiming I am talking about my workplace then feel free


actually they don't govern ALL first aid training. 

http://www.hse.gov.uk/firstaid/first-aid-training.htm

and they do love myth busting


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

I think that the person


subaqua said:


> actually they don't govern ALL first aid training.
> 
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/firstaid/first-aid-training.htm
> 
> and they do love myth busting



Which is why I said that "or it is to their syllabus"


----------



## subaqua (31 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I think that the person
> 
> 
> Which is why I said that "or it is to their syllabus"


they don't produce a syllabus for ALL first aid training. the training agencies produce a syllabus which is then approved by Ofqual as detailed in my link. 

they have GUIDELINES on what must be included for first aid at work. 

the red cross and other agencies use a LOT of what is in FAW for first aid training NOT intended for the workplace because it makes sense to rather than having multiple course content approved. 


.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

subaqua said:


> they don't produce a syllabus for ALL first aid training. the training agencies produce a syllabus which is then approved by Ofqual as detailed in my link.
> 
> they have GUIDELINES on what must be included for first aid at work.
> 
> ...



All the First Aid Course are updated according to the relevant information from the independent bodies such as the UK Resuscitation Council, and that leads content for the HSE as well.

It is common ground and usually led by the HSE guidance ... The HSE remains the lead


... and the basic fact remains that NONE of these courses include the use of medication


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2015)

First aid kit 5 pages


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> What has this got to do with a cyclist out for a ride? In the words of @Moderators, stick to the topic.



Let us make this simple...

The OP asked about the contents of *First Aid Kits*, and another poster mentioned giving medication;

The carrying and use of medication is certainly is advised as NOT being part of a First Aid Kit and raising this point was certainly on Topic

The discussion of the advice given and the bodies who advise is also on topic


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2015)

You are discussing slightly different things in my opinion. A proper First Aid as carried to provide first aid to others has specific things it can or can't have in it. In my opinion your own personal "First Aid Kit", a collection of stuff that you are taking primarily for yourself can contain other things, including your own medication.

As @Cunobelin says you cannot offer something out of your kit, but you could give it if they asked for it. The fact that it's in your first aid kit is fine in my opinion, but it shouldn't be in it if it's a kit being carried for others. However most cyclist's first aid kits are primarily for themselves in the first instance, not because they are a responsible trained first aider.


----------



## Spinney (31 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> You are discussing slightly different things in my opinion. A proper First Aid as carried to provide first aid to others has specific things it can or can't have in it. In my opinion your own personal "First Aid Kit", a collection of stuff that you are taking primarily for yourself can contain other things, including your own medication.
> 
> As @Cunobelin says you cannot offer something out of your kit, but you could give it if they asked for it. The fact that it's in your first aid kit is fine in my opinion, but it shouldn't be in it if it's a kit being carried for others. However most cyclist's first aid kits are primarily for themselves in the first instance, not because they are a responsible trained first aider.


But I think the lines are a bit blurred - if you come across someone who's had a minor accident and offer help, then your personal first aid kit is what you would draw on. So it still helps to be aware of the implications of giving someone (say) a paracetamol, even if it's just to remind people to say 'are any of these pills of use' rather than 'here, have one of these'.

(waits to be told that even the first of these options is a bit iffy!)


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2015)

I think the difference would be if you offered the medication as opposed to them asking for it. And if you held a current first aid qualification possibly?

Offer no more than what should be in a first aid kit.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think the difference would be if you offered the medication as opposed to them asking for it. And if you held a current first aid qualification possibly?
> 
> Offer no more than what should be in a first aid kit.




I made this point earlier.....




Cunobelin said:


> The difference is subtle, but important
> 
> If someone says to you "Do you have any Gaviscon" and you provide the two tablets then it is their request and their decision
> 
> ...


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> They're in a lot of public places now. The emergency services know where they are and can direct people to them if necessary. They give oral instructions.




There is an App 

Some of the "intelligent" ones also assist with CPR instructions!

All are programmed so that they will only be able to shock the patient if there is a "recoverable" heart rhythm - so you cannot give a shock incorrecly


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I made this point earlier.....


My response was to the post immediately above by Spinney, and I added the point about whether you held first aid qualifications might make a difference to how offering medication was judged.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> My response was to the post immediately above by Spinney, and I added the point about whether you held first aid qualifications might make a difference to how offering medication was judged.



Aplogies.... 

it wasn't criticism, rather support as last time the point was considered worthy of a "double facepalm"


----------



## subaqua (1 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> All the First Aid Course are updated according to the relevant information from the independent bodies such as the UK Resuscitation Council, and that leads content for the HSE as well.
> 
> It is common ground and usually led by the HSE guidance ... The HSE remains the lead
> 
> ...




not disputing the fact about medication at all. very unwise to offer. I can administer oxygen - but only to Divers . If i administer it to a non diver there is a possibility of making a pre existing condition worse. 

Guidance is NOT a syllabus , so as you have now posted that yourself ..........


----------



## buggi (1 Sep 2015)

Nothing here either although for long rides i would carry these 3 things, all of which have come in useful.. 

Eyewash capsules
Imodium (or other brand)
Dioralyte (which is not only good if you have the poops but also if you become dehydrated bcoz you forgot to drink enough or it's really hot). 

These 3 things hardly take up any room and well worth it IMO.


----------



## subaqua (1 Sep 2015)

Imodium goes in the little pocket in the pannier. 

it is great to have available at any time as it really does turn niagara falls into the elgin marbles in minutes


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (1 Sep 2015)

I don't ride fast enough to crash!!! so don't carry anything... just hug my blanket when I get home.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Sep 2015)

Small zip pouch that I found in the glove box of a company car that was going back. Plasters, larger dressings, triangular bandage, micropore tape, wipes, gloves, safety pins, pen, paper, space blanket, mouth shield, spare boot lace.

Also contains suncream, antihistamine tablets and ibuprofen. (@Cunobelin , they're for me).

I take it on longer rides or group rides (I'm a Scout Leader).


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Sep 2015)

On the night rides I took a space blanket, some Imodium, some paracetamol and some ibuprofen. Luckily when someone needed the Imodium I said 'I have some Imodium if that would help' rather than 'here take some Imodium, take it now, swallow it woman, swallow it.' (I didn't realise at the time, but I'm so glad I dodged that bullet.)

On more normal rides I don't take any of that, it's a phone, wallet and keys. Oddly, my keys have a kind of box cutter tool thing on them so I could probably remove clothing (including a glove) if the motivation was strong enough. Then again I could probably do that with the screwdriver on my multi-tool (if the motivation was strong enough). I always carry normal water to drink, so could wash wounds out with it. I'm yet to have something happened that needed treatment and I wouldn't know how to do it myself anyway. I'd probably just clean it up a bit and ride on/drag myself to somewhere with a telephone signal to call for help.


----------



## i hate hills (1 Sep 2015)

Asthma inhalers , emergency Haribo "Tangtastics " thats all.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2015)

User said:


> 999 and 112 should still connect even without a mobile signal/reception, it should/will pick up the next available network, it should also connect without a sim card,


A mobile phone _can't_ work without a signal - if there are no networks available, then the phone is not going to work! What you mean is when your _own_ network is not available, but at least one other one _is_.

There are quite a lot of places round here where _no_ networks can be picked up - deep, steep-sided valleys miles away from towns and main roads. Just the kind of places where there are no call boxes, not much traffic, and very few dwellings either. You definitely don't want to be seriously hurt out there!

I do not carry any first aid kit. I don't think it would make much difference after a serious accident, and you can limp home with untreated road rash.

I think carrying appropriate spare clothing is more important. If you are stranded somewhere injured in bad weather then you want to be able to wrap up to avoid getting hypothermia while waiting for help to turn up.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Sep 2015)

Dioralyte is fine in "civilised" countries


Unfortunately it relies on local water which can be an issue

Like it or loathe the commercial aspects, Coke, Pepsi etc have safe standards

Crack the top and leave for a couple of hours to go flat and you may have a safer alternative with lots of sugar, electrolytes and other goodies


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2015)

The OP is in Bury St Edmunds, I don't know Suffolk but I think they have fresh water there


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> The OP is in Bury St Edmunds, I don't know Suffolk but I think they have fresh water there



Some people tour in areas which don't?


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> The OP is in Bury St Edmunds, I don't know Suffolk but I think they have fresh water there


I think they must put something in it  Greetings from Norfolk!


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Sep 2015)

mjray said:


> I think they must put something in it  Greetings from Norfolk!



Mainly malt, sugar yeast and hops!


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Sep 2015)

User13710 said:


> Snake and scorpion anti-venom might be useful, although it would probably be a good idea to make absolutely sure the person isn't at all allergic to it before offering it to them. Maybe they could sign a disclaimer, which could form part of the first aid impedimenta.



This is probably off topic in some ways, but as you have raised the subject of anti-venom and "disclaimers, it is only polite to respond


You are perfectly correct in that it is a good idea to ensure patients are not allergic to anti-venom due to the high rate of reactions.

It is normally a balance between the reaction to the bite and the reaction to the anti-venom, with some papers suggesting that the use of adrenaline before the anti-venom can reduce reactions by some 40%

You are also almost correct with the disclaimer. We usually refer to it as "consent" and due to the high incidence of reactions it is common practice to obtain consent prior to use. Also there is the issue that due to the nature ofthe product and availability it is commmon practice to use "unlicensed" anti-venoms which require full consent

Few health care professionals however would consider informed consent for a medication as an "impediment", it is usually considered good professional practice to obtain patient consent


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Sep 2015)

User13710 said:


> Rook scarers are useful too, for scaring off lions and wildebeest.


Once more an entirely appropriate pos, although bird scarers work better with birds
These things can happen:



> *A man from Cornwall has been attacked by a bird of prey while riding his bike in north Devon.*
> 
> Euan Mahey was left covered in blood after the bird, thought to be a buzzard, sank its talons into his head.
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Once more an entirely appropriate post
> These things can happen:


My spider sense detects a helmets post coming up ...


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> My spider sense detects a helmets post coming up ...



I resisted posting the one from the US where a cyclist was attacked by a bear and had teeth marks in his helmet... a novel "helmet saved my life"


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Sep 2015)

User13710 said:


> Don't forget the tinfoil hat in case aliens attack.




Foil blankets were discussed earlier. Expanding their use into head gear would certainly add functionality and make them even more useful


----------



## Profpointy (1 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> All the First Aid Course are updated according to the relevant information from the independent bodies such as the UK Resuscitation Council, and that leads content for the HSE as well.
> 
> It is common ground and usually led by the HSE guidance ... The HSE remains the lead
> 
> ...



Are you referring specifically to First Aid at Work? There's a lot of first aid training that isn't "at work" so presumably nowt to do with HSE. 

And regarding drugs, as already mentioned by scubabro, diving includes oxygen admin (classed as a drug - when used for first aid, but not when actually diving when it is no longer a drug). I've also been trained to give morphine, related anti-emetics & Entonox on a first aid course. That said, hardly likely to have these to hand whilst cycling but proves the no-drugs thing is simply factually wrong as stated - but I can see where you're coming from on basic First aid at work and the like


----------



## slowmotion (1 Sep 2015)

I don't carry anything apart from a couple of paracetemol in case I get a headache for no reason in particular. If I come off, I'll either have some grazes which won't be life-threatening, or I'll be in the good hands of the nee-naw people. Keep it simple.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Sep 2015)

User said:


> Can you imagine how that would feel to the bear's teeth?



I suspect that the intention is to foil the attack?

... and imagine the discomfort if the bear had fillings!


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> Are you referring specifically to First Aid at Work? There's a lot of first aid training that isn't "at work" so presumably nowt to do with HSE.
> 
> And regarding drugs, as already mentioned by scubabro, diving includes oxygen admin (classed as a drug - when used for first aid, but not when actually diving when it is no longer a drug). I've also been trained to give morphine, related anti-emetics & Entonox on a first aid course. That said, hardly likely to have these to hand whilst cycling but proves the no-drugs thing is simply factually wrong as stated - but I can see where you're coming from on basic First aid at work and the like



The OP was asking about First Aid Kits, in this case there are no medications, and giving medication is advised against 

Specific situations may differ and additional training may differ in named cases.... diving for instance, off-shore first aid where the medical response is limited and likely to be tardy always had different courses. 

These are not however generic first aid. I would be interested in the details of the first aid course that these were taught on, and I would be surprised if it was not an industry specific, or role specific and hence not the first aid referred to in the OP


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Sep 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I don't carry anything apart from a couple of paracetemol in case I get a headache for no reason in particular.


Yeah, sometimes my mind wanders to cycle chat conversations too...


----------

